# Building pond



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Hello

My husband is building a 700 gallon pond in our garden.

What sort of fish would you recommend. Would Koi carp grow too big? I love them!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Koi would be lovely for most outdoor pools, even a tiny little 700gallon one. Just kidding. 700 gallons is fine for a few years at least. The downside is that the wintertime can get too cold and freeze solid something that size, so you'd need to make provisions for keeping them warm in winter.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

It would have to be fine for longer then a few years..probably permanant lol. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

You could make it a summer-ly (is that a word?  ) thing, with livebearers or such.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Not sure how to have it all yet. But I do love Koi Carp


----------

